
I had a job interview for a position at a company called Web Applications UK - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/oliviaabland/status/1090281095805980672
======
DanBC
The director apparently told this woman that people have walked out of his
interviews before.

We all know interviewing is broken, but making them so horrible that people
leave in tears is abusive.

The comments under the non-apology from the director are telling:
[https://twitter.com/UncleThargy/status/1090498634809049093](https://twitter.com/UncleThargy/status/1090498634809049093)

Here's an interview with her:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p06zl8n6](https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p06zl8n6)
(It's a bit frustrating that she's asked, several times, for what he said and
she doesn't ever give any direct examples).

------
cafard
Odd. I had never heard of Web Applications UK, nor of the fellow who did the
interview. I'm willing enough to believe that Craig Dean is a jerk. On the
other hand, I would not have advised Ms. Bland to write of herself as "a young
girl", nor to give us the backstory on her previous abusive relationship. She
would have done better to focus on "why you should read this" and less on "why
I'm writing this". Anyway, I wish her luck.

~~~
pabc1
I disagree with you. I find that comparing the behavior of Craig Dean to that
of her past abusive relationship helped a lot on getting the point across (at
least to me). After all, a job is basically a long term relationship.

------
DezzaTheDo
had this guy (ceo) come in multiple times for talks at my university during
comp sci undergrad, always seemed a pompous asshole full of himself trying to
push a wrong agenda onto future developers

